# my red devil



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I just got a digicam and I took a few pics of my red devil, he(he is a he right?) about 6 inches TL


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

man I gotta windex


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet looking rd


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice RD.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

verynice..nice little hump it has going...what type of camera did you get...nice crisp photos


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

its a sony cyber-shot dsc-p73/p93


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

NEWMAN


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

NEWMAN is one sexy bitch,

i think i gotta sit down now,


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

now tell me how is it a *red* devil it should be called a white devil


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice red devil, and I think they get whiter when they get older.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yes they do get whiter as they get older, he is actully still pretty orange, but he looks whiter in these pics, and yes his name is newman :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice midas


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> nice midas


 midas you say? probly a cross right?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Lonald said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > nice midas
> ...


 Looks like the midas i had from rapps (which is a great breeder of midas's)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > nice midas
> ...


 definatly either a midas or a midas x red devil. if it is a hybrid it looks alot more like a midas than a RD









also, where did you get this guy at?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just at one of my lfs's, the best store around here, I got him at about 2 inches

also just confirming he is a male right?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice







would also have to say midas or a midas/devil


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

NIKE said:


> very nice :nod: would also have to say midas or a midas/devil


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice! any problem with tank mates?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

no problems so far, hes with a convict,firemouth,pl*co,pictus catfish and a spotted raphael cat







pretty good with tankmates as far as red devils go (or midas not so sure now) but he doesnt like my hand very much :laugh:


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

just hosting


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn the tank mates are in your signature sorry


----------

